# Union Pacific #806 Greyhound



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

Today I picked up the Bachmann Overland Limited set. At first glance, the package was torn on the corners. I brought it home and let me tell you, I was not expecting something this size. I guess the size is for holding both a 4-8-4 and 9 rolling stock. Once opened, I removed the track and controller. First, the rolling stock is almost in mint condition.(I bought this used) second, the locomotive has much more detail then what I though. I am not going to change the shell on this, I like it to much. The grey, yellow, and silver just look so good together. This is one of my more favorite greyhound locomotives. The tender has two 3 wheel trucks under it. The draw bar from the locomotive has two holes in it, allowing for tighter turns. The only bad thing about this is that the locomotive does not pick up the current very good. I'm going to clean it up a little, but this will most likely go into a display case.
I got this at a good price, much cheaper then originally listed, but it's going to a good home. I will run it at our depot in about 2 weeks from now. I know lot's of people will enjoy it. I will upload HD pictures later tonight along with pictures of the rolling stock.


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

TheTrainGirl said:


> How did all this happen?


I'm not quite sure I know what you mean. If you are meaning how I got it, my answer would be through the mail :laugh:


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Congrats on the #806. I don't have one but I have heard good things about them.
I have followed some on ebay and they always go for more than I want to spend
on one. I will get me one some day. I have only seen one of them running and it was
very smooth. If it is the one that smokes it is what I am talking about. If I get one
I am going to disable the smoker right away. I have melted enough bachmann smoke stacks. Clean her up, it should run smooth.

I agree, it is a looker.


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

I can tell this one is already melted. I'm going to work on getting a new one in there by May. Also, I'm not going to be able to get pictures up tonight but I promise tomorrow I will!


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

its tommorrow , wheres the pics ??


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

I will get them on tonight, promise!


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

TheTrainMan said:


> No not how you got it, the damage to the box, I remember at Powers candy & nut we got boxes back that were screwed up & truck drivers ate nuts & candy right through the box
> (You might have heard of powers)


You worked there?!?! 


Patiently waiting for some great pics.


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

well heres what it better no look like lol


----------



## alman (Oct 22, 2012)

blackz28 said:


> well heres what it better no look like lol





Is it just me ? The pic is so small I can hardly make it out !

I tried to enlarge it .... No Luck !


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

alman said:


> Is it just me ? The pic is so small I can hardly make it out !
> 
> I tried to enlarge it .... No Luck !




sorry i just grabbed it off ebay i didnt mess with it to enlarge it before posting but the loco threw a rod

EDIT* I THRU UP A BETTER LINK UNDER THE ORIGINAL


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

That is almost the same locomotive except that it is the older one with the better shell.


----------



## alman (Oct 22, 2012)

thetrainman said:


> yes, i have lots of times, all the employees know me & like it when im in production, i just dint get payed, i do it for fun :d
> they say im a great hand when it comes to production, stacking pallets, working on the machines, etc


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

john65002 said:


> That is almost the same locomotive except that it is the older one with the better shell.


thats the shell i was hoping you would get , the shell your getting is the niagara shell that the NYC ran in the late 40/early 50s


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm still kind of thinking about buying that shell for the one I have.


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

john65002 said:


> I'm still kind of thinking about buying that shell for the one I have.


 :thumbsup: good thats exactly what i was thinking:thumbsup:


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

Uploading pictures as I type. I can't upload them on here for some reason. I know I did it last time with the 0-6-0 but I don't know so i'm uploading them to photo bucket and will post a link.


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

TheTrainMan said:


> No not how you got it, the damage to the box, I remember at Powers candy & nut we got boxes back that were screwed up & truck drivers ate nuts & candy right through the box
> (You might have heard of powers)


and is it just me or did thetrainman have another mix up between him and thetraingirl?


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

Heres the moment you have all been waiting for.

http://s1283.photobucket.com/user/john65002/library/

Hope it works


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

TheTrainMan said:


> No mix up, I just knew what she was talking about
> im awesome like that


I'm sure


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

And he's a working man now too! :laugh: even though he doesn't get paid.

I'll have to wait till I get released tonite to see the pics.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I have taken two of those engines and put dual decoders in them one to run the engine and one to run the smoke unit. They turn out very very nice and they are good runners too. For a high production locomotive they were done very well.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

Sadly the smoke unit is toast. If you look down the stack you can see a melted heap of...goo. Someone forgot a little smoke fluid I think :laugh: Overall though, it's a really nice engine.


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

Neither. The smoke stack looks fine if you look in the pictures. It's the smoke unit that's crap.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I have a few of the Bachmann smoke unit's here, 90% of the time they melt from bad connections.
If you want to make the smoke work better and safer install a Seuthe smoke generator instead of the stock bachmann unit.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Thetrainman,
I think your a little confused. The smoke stack is part of the body and the smoke unit is inside the body.
These are 2 of the smoke units.


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

That is a gorgeous engine!! I really dig the grey paint scheme.


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

NIMT said:


> I have a few of the Bachmann smoke unit's here, 90% of the time they melt from bad connections.
> If you want to make the smoke work better and safer install a Seuthe smoke generator instead of the stock bachmann unit.


Can you run a Seuthe unit with normal DC, or do you need DCC?


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

Now you have me confused Trainman.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

john65002 said:


> Can you run a Seuthe unit with normal DC, or do you need DCC?


Yes they work with both.


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

How cheap would it to put a Seuthe in? I would prob have to send my locomotive in to get it done. I'm not skilled with that.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I'll get you a price and shoot it your way!


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

Alright, sounds good.


----------



## wsorfan4003 (Jan 14, 2013)

Looks nice!!!


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

I thought it was a good looking locomotive.

Sent from HTC Desire


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

i have one of those also i put a digitrax non sound in it wish i would have taken the time to put sound in it but i was a noob back then someday i will pull it all apart again and add sound!


----------

